# Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Saturday, Jan 29, 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

SF_GR312
Sioux Falls, SD Mon Jan 31, 2011 USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Saturday, Jan 29, 2011
Alcester, SD

Receipts: 23 Loads Week Ago: 21 Loads Year Ago: N/A

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold steady to firm.

Alfalfa: Premium: Large Squares, 1 load 115.00. Good: Small
Squares, 1 load 80.00; Large Rounds, 8 loads 85.00-102.50. Fair:
Large Rounds, 4 loads 65.00-75.00. Utility: Large Rounds, 1 load
45.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Premium: Small Squares, 1 load 140.00.

Grass: Premium: Large Rounds, 1 load 107.50. Good: Small
Squares, 1 load 105.00; Large Rounds, 1 load 82.50. Fair: Large
Rounds, 1 load 70.00.

Straw: Small Squares, 3 loads 3.75-5.20 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-372-8350 24 Hour Price Info: 605-372-8356
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR312.txt


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't understand why prices are no better than that with the number of loads for sale.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Can't understand why prices are no better than that with the number of loads for sale.


Mike thats about 20 bucks higher than a month ago.I've never taken any there its about 85 miles from me and about 25 miles west of Rock Valley which has been the bigger hay auction in this area.Another auction started at Larchwood Iowa this yr and I hear its going fairly well for this yr.

I hear some are ticked at Rock Valley instead of being a hay auction co they decided to get trucks and broker hay into the area depressing the hay market there.So what once was a good hay market isn't as good as it once was.They basicaly shot them self in there fot but prly can't see it.What was once a 100-120 weekly sale is now 50-60 loads.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, there was a lot of hay made in ND this year and I thought your area had a lot of rain. That makes for some pretty crappy hay. Just seems like it is still on the cheap side if it's good hay like they have graded it. Then again, the dairies aren't buying much alfalfa.


----------

